# No name 13wks



## oldone (Feb 4, 2011)

1 week into flush, 1 1/2 wks to go. 
View attachment noname.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Feb 4, 2011)

Gnarly!!


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 4, 2011)

FoxTails!!


----------



## oldone (Feb 11, 2011)

We harvest to night.   

View attachment Feb09$02.JPG


View attachment Feb09$08.JPG


View attachment Feb09$06.JPG


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice looking buds mate, I hope the potency is there also for you! Green mojo brother!


----------



## Thailord (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks alot like a good Haze strain.  The dark hairs and foxtails are a real good sign it has some kind of Haze or another nice Equatorial Sat somewhere in her genes.

How long did it flower for?


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

Thats Huge :clap:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

Very nice,,and cool Fox Tailing


----------

